# Failed Winter Drain Down



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are not going away for three more weeks but started to re-load the van now the snow has gone.

Sadly our attempts to drain all water from the system failed as today we appear to have a leak right on the edge of the domestic water pump.

No damage just a leak when we try to use it. the pump is only 6 months old but suspect we might have left a drop or two of water in it.

Never mind we live and learn.

Shirley solution for the future was to store it where we could have a hook up - I thought they were called campsites!!!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

after last years freezing conditions that froze our pump even though we drained it . this year i drained the system and removed the pump. only a ten min job, if you are lucky it might just be the plastic filter that has been damaged.


----------

